# where do I start?



## bionicrick (Oct 9, 2011)

So I've been worshipping at the church of Blackberry for years. My friend had a Droid and let me play with it and that really shook my faith. So fast forward a couple years and now I have a Bionic, my first Android phone. So what am I able to do with it? He told me about rooting, deleting those preloaded apps, extending battery life, etc. so where do I start? I've never had anything like this.


----------



## socomdark (Jun 7, 2011)

Best thing you can do is go online and do as much research on rooting. It's quite easy but should not be taken lightly. It can easily brick your phone if you went in half-assed.


----------



## Drocka (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah rooting is alot of tampering but when there's always a will there's always a way through things


----------



## bionicrick (Oct 9, 2011)

Is there anything on this site I should look or search for specifically? Or where is good, reputable site I can start at? My friend said this is a great place to start so I rather not go do a random google search, find some random site, follow their instructions, and brick my phone because they didn't actually know what they're talking about and I don't know any better.


----------



## socomdark (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes, you can go to the Droid bionic section here and their is a sticky explaining how to root and unroot


----------

